# Easy, teenager Halloween costume ideas?



## hibbeln (Oct 21, 2010)

Egads, I have 2 teen boys.....10th and 7th grades....that need EASY costume ideas for a party next week.  Anyone got anything clever?  I know the serial/cereal killer.....something like that?    

My one son is thinking about going (completely tongue in cheek) as Edward from the Twilight series.  It's a boy scout costume party, so all guys and they would think that was HYSTERICAL!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2010)

In Googling (I love Google  ) easy ideas for Halloween for teens, I got this list from one site.
----
Have to fear. There are plenty of quick and easy costume ideas for Halloween. Here is a short list of five last minute Halloween costume ideas for teens.

#1: Edward or Bella from "Twilight" and "New Moon"

Every teenager in the country knows about Edward and Bella from the 'Twilight' films. You can easily dress up like one of these two characters and everybody will marvel at you. Plus, you may have the right clothes and makeup all ready for you. 

Just go to the IMDb pages for the Edward Cullen character or the Bella Swan character. Then raid your closet or your friends' closets for clothes that match the character of your choosing. Lastly, for Edward, make sure you have some pale makeup and put your hair up high.

#2: Homeless Person: While Raising Money for a Homeless Shelter

It is very dress to dress up as a homeless person for Halloween. However, homelessness is never something to take lightly. One idea is to dress up as a homeless person and carry a sign asking for money. The difference would be that the sign could be a legitimate request for a pledge to donate money to a certain local homeless shelter.

The costume wearer could approach the shelter and discuss the plan with them, and then hand out small donation forms on Halloween night with the person's name at the bottom. Later, the shelter could tabulate how much was raised by that person's efforts. 

#3: Vampire Costume

For a very quick last-minute costume, go straight to your local Wal-Mart or corner store and buy a small pack of fangs and a black cape. Everyone always looks cool in a vampire costume. Plus, the costume is cheap and easy.

#4: Greek Man from Ancient Athens

Dressing up as a Greek man from ancient times is really easy. Grab a white sheet and wrap it around your chest and lower body. Then grab some gold paper and cut it into a crown of leaves that you wear on your head. Lastly, grab some sandals.

#5: Dark Temptress

[I didn't bother copying this one as I didn't imagine a teen age boy would want to be a temptress :rofl: ]


----------



## sstug (Oct 21, 2010)

*Last-minute Quick Costume Ideas*

http://www.halloween.com/halloween-costume-quick-ideas.php

* Carry a quarter and a hammer. What are you? A Quarter-pounder.
* Dress in pink and carry a feather. What are you? Tickled pink.
* Dress all in black, tie a shot glass around your neck. What are you? A shot in the dark!
* Wear all black and put a postage stamp (enlarged if possible) on your chest. What are you? Black mail. 
* Wrap yourself in wrapping paper with a tag: "From: God, To: Women". What are you? God's gift to women.
* Attach suger-cubes (or candy) all over yourself. What are you? Sugar-Daddy or Sugar-Momma.
* Tie an old CD around your neck and carry a lighter. What are you? A CD burner? (DVDs work well too)
* Draw the letter C seven times on face and arms (use safe ink!). What is it? The Seven Seas.
* Get a small weight (e.g. dumbbell) and stare at it intently. What are you? Watching your weight.
* Draw the letter P around the child's eyes. What are you? "Black-Eyed-Peas". Be careful to use safe ink!!!! 
* Quarter (or preferably enlarged photocopy of one) taped to your back. What are you? A quarter-back.
* Put a pot on your head. What are you? A pot head.
* Box with two circular or semi-circular holes over your head with the label, "free mammogram".
* Black clothes and white face paint? A mime (you can even skip the paint if it is not available). 
* Wrap yourself in some (or all) aluminum foil. What are you? A baked potato!
* Make a large colorful name tag. Say things like "I'd like to buy a vowel" or "Oceans of the world for 500". Game show contestant.
* Got an old black leather jacket? Hair Gel? Jeans? 50s guy. 
* Mix black, white, red/orange, blue face paint and paint bugs and dots on your face. Put a few plastic bugs in your hair. What are you? Bug bites! 
* Put a piece of styrofoam beneath an old t-shirt. Stab a fork through it (careful!!!!). You are 'done'.
* Affix one couch cushion to the front of you and one to the back. What are you? The lost TV remote. 
* Wear all white. Attach (or paint) yellow circle to your stomach. You are an egg. Add horns and a pitchfork and you are a deviled egg. 
* Get horns and a pitchfork. Dress as normal. What are you? A horny-little-devil. 
* Get an old box. Cut a hole for your head. Attach book, tissue box, and lamp. What are you? A "One Night Stand!"
* Put a pillow on your belly. What are you? Pregnant.
* Paint a shoebox black and attach it to your back. What are you? A refrigerator magnet. 
* Cowboy hat, boots, corduroy? Instant cowboy.
* Dress nicely with a fake noose around your neck. What are you? Well hung.
* Bridal gown and sneakers? What are you? Runaway bride.
* Paint one finger gold. What are you? Gold finger.
* Put crosses all over the clothes you are wearing. What are you? A cross dresser.
* Dress normally. Pin some socks, dryer sheets, hand towels to your shirt. Static cling.
* Carry around some paper. If someone askes what you are tear one up. What are you? A paper shredder.
* Catcher's glove, loaf of rye bread. Attach the bread to you, wear the glove. Catcher in the rye. 
* Wear a t-shirt with a large ? (question mark) on it. Tape popcorn to it. What are you? A pop quiz.
* Wear extra-large bra over your clothes. Stuff with spices. What are you? A spice rack.
* Get some cat and dog stuffed animals. Use double sided tape or string to attach to an umbrella. Its raining cats and dogs.
* Wear normal clothes. Attach a dollar to each ear. What are you? A Bucaneer. (Buck-an-ear).
* Take a stuffed dog and attach it to your a long sleeve shirt. Use safety pins (or if you can, sew it). Instant attack dog trainer.
* Dress in a nice suit. Attach legal documents to yourself. What are you? A law suit.
* An empty box of cereal. A toy knife. Instant "Cereal Killer."
* Attach unlit cigarette butts to a hat. What are you? A butt-head.
* Black jacket and black pants. (a) Add a beard and top hat and copy of the Gettysburg Address and you are Abraham Lincoln. (b) Add dark glasses and slick back your hair and you are "Men in Black." (helps to have a friend to dress with!). (c) Add a hat and you are a "Blues Brother." (d) If you have a white color, you can be a priest. 
* Attach a pan to your belt. What are you? Peter Pan
* Put a pillow on your chest. What are you? Arnold Schwarzenegger or Pamela Anderson (at 80 years old if the pillow is bad!).
* Find a toy airplane. When asked what you are, hold it in your hand. An aircraft carrier.
* Put a pillow on your back under your shirt. What are you? Quasimodo!
* Put a pillow case on your upper body. What are you? A Chicklet!
* Put a sign that says "Go Ceilings!!!!" on your shirt. What are you? A Ceiling Fan! Cheer to help the effect.
* Attach a muffin to your hat. What are you? The Muffin-Man
* If you are "big-boned" then throw a white sheet (or large pillowcase) on. What are you? Antarctica! 
* Wear normal clothes, make a sign that says "Nudist on Strike!"
* Construction Worker Costume: Old shirt, work boots, tool belt, hand tools, work gloves, hard hat, walkie-talkie or some combination
* Wear all white. Attach old cups, milk cartons etc to you. What are you? White trash.
* For those times you don't want to go: say you're going as a cable-guy - since they never show up; or the invisible man.
* For a couple: she dresses as a brick. You as a mason. What are you? A brick-layer.
* Wear red, white, and blue. Instant American Flag.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 21, 2010)

But be careful about some of those for the boy scout party - e.g. free mammogram, Peter Pan, white trash.....

Bug bites would be good for a boy scout party, especially if it's embellished somehow to be a camper...


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2010)

I was a spy last year.  it was great fun slinking around work.  the guys in my office didn't know.  I would ditch the trench coat, glasses and hat right before I walked in and grab it on my way out (my desk was right by the door).

Finally "got caught" around 4 pm.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 21, 2010)

Take a sheet and cut holes for the eyes - but then cut LOTS of holes all over to be a:

Holy Ghost...


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dark suit and a violin case-mobster.  For a group costume add several dark suited boys to be the 'protection' for the smallest one who would carry the violin case.

Wear a gargage bag with round pieces of colored paper/tissue stuck to it, and a pig's nose - swine flu


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Get a latex glove, color the one finger brown and go as a proctologist.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 22, 2010)

Have them go as "Guns & Roses" - Slash and Axle Rose.  Slash would have Long black hair wig with a top hat, and Axle would have long blonde hair with a bandana.  They could wear Guns & Roses tee shirt.


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 22, 2010)

These are brilliant!  And such fun!  (OK, but not the proctologist, the boy scouts might have WAY TOO MUCH fun with that one!)   :hysterical: 

One of my boys is loving the "Quarter Pounder" idea.....we're going to hit up McDonalds this weekend and see if we can get a bunch of bags from them....he's thinking to cover himself in McDonalds bags and then take the quarter and the hammer.......  :rofl:


----------

